# Purina bought Merrick! Oh no!



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I was told by a pet store owner that Purina just bought Merrick. Seems Purina was looking for the rest of the pie - to own a top quality food to round out their huge conglomerate of dog (and other products). Say it isn't so!

Those of us happy with what we have will have to regularly check on the dog food advisor site to make sure Purina doesn't try to "skimp" on quality to make more profit!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Very sad, thread here http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/163025-merrick-sold-nestle-purina.html 

I don't think too many people are happy about this!


----------

